# Seiko Skx013k



## chrisiden (Mar 16, 2005)

Mid size version of the SKX007. I've got a pretty small wrist, but this mid-size fits well.

Small query, I've figured out setting the date / time etc, but the second hand aways keeps moving so I can't set it to second accuracy. Is the only way to do this by letting it run flat, then set it?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome Chris,

Yep that Seiko movement doesn't "hack".

You could try the following:

When the movement is low on reserve ie just after you've picked it up from it being stopped, it should be possible to "hold" the seconds hand by applying back pressure.

pull the crown out to the hand set position, set the time as required, then gentlt turn thr crown counter clockwise as though you were moving the hands backwards, you should see the seconds hand stop. This doesn't harm the watch movement at all.

On a fully wound watch it will be harder to do this.


----------



## chrisiden (Mar 16, 2005)

OK I'll give that a go.

How long should I expect it to take for it to run flat ?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think the power reserve for fully wound Seikos is something like 42 hours. However do you really need to set the time to the exact second? It'll probably be off when you next check it. Nice watch by the way


----------



## chrisiden (Mar 16, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> However do you really need to set the time to the exact second? It'll probably be off when you next check it.


You are right of course. Seems to be gaining about 6 seconds a day a the moment, but it's very new still so will probably slow over the next few months.


----------

